# Intro



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 5, 2021)

Howdy folks--I run English Setters, pick a guitar, ride a Harley, love Jesus and like any red-blooded American been grilling since shortly after my beard started growing. I've been mostly a Weber guy and currently use a gas grill for grilling and two years back--bought a Weber Smokey Mountain. Since--its turned out some eatable cooks and old Sett has developed a world famous rub--loved by all and available to none.

Anyway--I'm about over the gas grill and the "one who must be obeyed" agrees. She is a tad smarter than me.
So--I'm looking at a charcoal/wood fired combo grill and smoker that won't break the bank of this Oklahoman migrated from NH enjoying the mostly lack of snow and polar vortexes.

Whatchagot?


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 5, 2021)

LOL! That is one heck of a intro. Welcome Sir to the forums from Mississippi.  Hang tight, you'll get plenty of opinions here shortly.
Jim


----------



## kruizer (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks fellas...looking forward to some fun and learning.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome from ND


----------



## dmath (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome aboard, you'll learn alot from the folks here... A Ryman Setter runner here.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome from Middle TN.  Your WSM can be used as a grill as well.









						Grilling On The Weber Bullet - The Virtual Weber Bullet
					

Several approaches to grilling on the Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker are shown, all of which require bringing hot charcoal and cooking grate closer together.




					www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Welcome from SC


----------



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice intro, and welcome from NY!


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 6, 2021)

dmath said:


> Welcome aboard, you'll learn alot from the folks here... A Ryman Setter runner here.


Yup--we owned a Ryman/Old Hemlock orange Belton--Bromley was a heck  of a dog. I've had a couple Llews, which is what I have now.
Big difference the northern NE woods and the prairie out here.


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 6, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Welcome from Middle TN.  Your WSM can be used as a grill as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose, but it would be a hassle getting stuff out and I have the 14" version. Anyway--I have a hankering for an off-set with more surface and that firebox that can be used as a grill.
I am willing to learn, though.
:-)


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Loved your into as well! Can't help ya with your smoker decision.  Just make sure to post pics, we love food pics... pet pics work also!

Ryan


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 6, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! Loved your into as well! Can't help ya with your smoker decision.  Just make sure to post pics, we love food pics... pet pics work also!
> 
> Ryan


Super burgers from a couple nights ago.
Sliced Bourbon ham, ground beef and either American or pepper jack cheese.
Yummy.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 6, 2021)

Dang those look great! Just showed them to my wife... she said add an egg and ya have breakfast! I like how she thinks!

Ryan


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 6, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Dang those look great! Just showed them to my wife... she said add an egg and ya have breakfast! I like how she thinks!
> 
> Ryan


Yup--my better half loves these. I get extra points when I cook 'em. Its really better to seal the ham in with a slice of cheese on the burger and then on the ham. If ya like onion or shrooms, then slap em between the layers and let the cheeses seal them in, too.
A wee horseradish employed don't hurt.
:-)


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 10, 2021)

Well fellas--I went and done it.


----------



## RCC (Mar 16, 2021)

“the "one who must be obeyed"”

I felt that. Welcome from Mississippi. I’m new here as well.


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 17, 2021)

Welcome RCC.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 17, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga and congrats on the new smoker !


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 18, 2021)

So update---I have done 4 fires so far. Two of them were cooks. I admit to still struggling with fire management and maintaining a semi-constant temperature. I am thinking that part of this is the size of the logs/splits I have been using, so I am going to purchase a hand ax/camp ax size and attempt to manage a somewhat consistent size. Also--the first cook, I think I used not enough lump charcoal to start and the second cook, too much. Two things to work on.
:-)
I'm going to hold off on that nice brisket I bought and try a pork loin that the wife picked up.


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 23, 2021)

Took a break what with weather and stuff....4.58 pound pork loin just went on the Oklahoma Joe. A homemade rub of black pepper, garlic, chili powder and paprika. I prepped it with 'shire sauce before the rub.
Wood: post oak and apple.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 23, 2021)

Looking good. I love a pork loin on the smoker. So many different ways to cook it and stuff it.
Jim


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice outcome....mighty tasty.


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 27, 2021)

First brisket on the Okie Joe started at 7:15 this morning. About 4.5 hours in and looking good. Internal temp is 183 and tender to the probe. Pretty much stalled. Gonna wrap it soon. and put it back on.


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 27, 2021)

I thought brisket usually stalled at around 150, but this one has taken an hour to go from 183 to 187 and the Smoker temp is 235. Kinda thinking I want the bark to firm up more before wrapping.
What do you think?


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 27, 2021)

I am pleased--fire management was much better today. Tastes wicked good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks perfect to me. Nice and juicy!


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks perfect to me. Nice and juicy!


THe wife tasted it and went--WOW!--and the pup did a flip mid-air.
Success! She was a bit skeptical that this off-set would do better than the WSM, but she gets its now.
Indirect Wood fire is the best!
What a blast.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 27, 2021)

I'd say you nailed it. Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks great ! Nice job


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 27, 2021)

Looks awesome for sure!

Ryan


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 28, 2021)

ON fire management. It seems the size of the splits is the key. Not too big and not too small, but 'just right'.
:-)
That and leaving the main chamber lid cracked open on this occasions when the heat rises too much.
Still learning, but its definitely an art. Also--I like the way apple wood coals up.
I am open to any tips on this.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 28, 2021)

That looks fantastic, lots of juice and tender meat
David


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Apr 2, 2021)

Thanks fellas. I was a bit anxious.


----------

